# creazione utente non riuscita

## alessandro95

ciao. devo creare un utente , mi è stato detto di usare questo comando

adduser -G users,wheel,portage,usb,plugdev,audio,video -s /bin/bash -m miousername

, dopo di che , metto la passwd , poi riavvio ed al login mi da login incorret

cosa posso fare?

----------

## k01

devi dare

```
passwd nomeutente
```

e poi impostarla

----------

